

How to Build a 100-Million-Image Database - ca98am79
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/23589/

======
twoz
If you want to actually do some searching, these links might be of interest:

<http://mufin.fi.muni.cz/imgsearch/>

<http://multimatch01.isti.cnr.it:8765/CophirSearch/>

<http://mipai.esuli.it/>

